# H150i Pro RGB Release



## Obiwan (30. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

bei einigen Online-Shops lässt sich die Corsair Hydro H150i Pro RGB bereits vorbestellen. Gibt es ein verlässliches Release-Datum? Bisher gibt es auf der Corsair-HP keinerlei Hinweise auf eine H150i.


----------



## Obiwan (7. Januar 2018)

Hat sich erledigt, ist da und eingebaut 

Einzig Corsair Link macht etwas Probleme, da die AiO nur unregelmäßig erkannt wird. Aber vermutlich kommt in den nächsten Tagen noch ein Update.


----------



## hybrid79 (8. Januar 2018)

Wo hast du die bestellt?

Wie ist die Kühlleistung die die Lautstärke von Pumpen und Lüfter?


----------



## Obiwan (20. Januar 2018)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die bestellt?
> 
> Wie ist die Kühlleistung die die Lautstärke von Pumpen und Lüfter?



Sorry, eben erst gesehen. Ich  hab meine von Caseking, aber ist mittlerweile ja häufig gelistet.

Hier einige Reviews:

Corsair H150i PRO review - Introduction





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eo6l5VOI1Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57V0M9D8bwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

